# Tansient Docking in the Florida Keys??



## cdsnyder83 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

This coming winter (Dec 21st to January 11th) I'd like to trailer my sailboat (23' S2 7.0 swing keel) down to the Florida Keys and live on the boat for a 2+ week period of time while doing some cruising around and visiting different areas in the keys.

Is transient dockage hard to come by at this time of year in the keys? I'm a member of a yacht club up on Lake Erie and I'm hoping to find some yacht clubs in the keys with reciprocal privileges. 

Can you recommend any places where I can launch my boat and leave my truck and trailer for the time I'm down there?

Thanks for any info and advice!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Don't know about a ramp, but Marathon (Boot Key Harbor) would make a good base as it's about midpoint. You'd need a dinghy from the mooring ball to shore (or pay for the water taxi). Don't know about the inside side, but most Keys dockage is pretty pricey. There's free mooring balls at Indian Key (and the same vicinity on the inside.

You might check on Active Captain for ramps.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Boot Key Harbor's mooring field will be completely filled by December 1st and there will likely be a waiting list of 30 to 50 boats to get a mooring ball that goes for $300 a month. Transient dockage can be found at some of the marinas in Boot Key Harbor, and on the gulf side, but you will find them quite expensive. You are much better off anchoring in Sister Creek or the anchorage area of Boot Key Harbor (no charge). 

All the best,

Gary


----------



## DavyJ (May 30, 2008)

I'll just add, that at that time of year we are filled up with snow birds...... However, not many snow birds are traveling in a 23' boat, so you may be able to find dock space that isn't suitable for larger craft.

Another option is to launch at Goodland or Marco and sail down to the Keys from there. You'll need to be a bit more prepared for a trip like that but it's an adventure.

Also, that time of year can be iffy weather wise, so you will need to have options in case it's howling.....


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

December through March usually provides a southeasterly breeze of 15 to 25 on a daily basis. This translates into a great sail down the gulf side of the keys. The shallow gulf waters are usually pretty calm, even with 15 to 20, mainly because the keys protect the area quite well, and it's pretty much impossible to build tall waves in depths of just 5 to 8 feet on average. Lots of coral heads to watch for, though, especially southwest of Islamorada Key. Fortunately, the water is usually very clear and you can see them well in advance.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Just out of curiosity, what is considered "expensive" and do you get showers or other amenities?

Up here in New England, $3 - $4 a foot is the norm, getting above $4/ foot is considered expensive. Anything less than $3/foot is dirt cheap and rivals our $50 a night for a mooring rates, sometimes with no fringe benefits and first come first serve!


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Mangrove Marina in Tavernier is pretty nice, easy in & out for sailing in Florida Bay, and you can sail south to Snake Creek where there's a drawbridge that would give access to the Atlantic and Hawk Channel. Great sailing, snorkeling, fishing, and diving in that area also.

Boatman's Mangrove Marina | Tavernier, Florida


----------



## DavyJ (May 30, 2008)

> Just out of curiosity, what is considered "expensive" and do you get showers or other amenities?


On our last trip down to Key West, Key West Bight Marina was the most expensive of the marinas we stayed at. $2.75 per foot plus electric. Burdines Waterfront was second. The least expensive was Naples City Dock at $1.50 per foot. Most have showers, lounge area and some have laundry.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Another option..Bahia Honda state park has slips and reasonable rates. Definitely need to make reservations, though, as this place is usually full during season.

Bahia Honda State Park, Florida Keys Beach, Beaches in the Keys, State Park in the Keys, Florida Keys State Park, Public Beach Florida Parks


----------



## utchuckd (Apr 4, 2010)

South Dade Marina is supposed to be trailer sailor friendly. You can leave your vehicle/trailer there while you cruise (for a fee, don't know if that's normal).


----------



## cdsnyder83 (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for the replys everyone! Sorry I did not reply back sooner, for some reason I did not receive a notification that there was activity on my post.

I appreciate your input!


----------



## dixiedawg (Sep 22, 2013)

cdsnyder83 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> This coming winter (Dec 21st to January 11th) I'd like to trailer my sailboat (23' S2 7.0 swing keel) down to the Florida Keys and live on the boat for a 2+ week period of time while doing some cruising around and visiting different areas in the keys.
> 
> ...


Bump for more info! I'll be right around there with you, cdsnyder83, at the same time and in a similar boat. My wife and I will launch our Catalina 22 from Marco Island right about December 21st. We plan to gunkhole our way down the coast to Marathon Key, then out to Key West, then hopefully straight through back to Marco, weather permitting. We were hoping to do the Dry Tortugas while we were there, but it doesn't look like time will allow it.

We're not much for slips or mooring balls and would much rather anchor out if given the chance, but who knows how this one will go. I've never even been to the Keys, despite being a native Floridian, born in Miami. I hear you can be flogged, keel-hauled and sometimes even hanged if you drop an anchor in the wrong place in the Florida Keys!

I have read a lot of good reports from other trailer-sailors about South Dade Marina. If we were launching from that area it would be the first place I'd call.

Cheers,
Gene


----------



## DavyJ (May 30, 2008)

> We plan to gunkhole our way down the coast to Marathon Key


If you plan to anchor in the usual places, Panther Key, Indian Key Pass, Little Shark River, etc., be prepared to seal your boat up to guard against the mosquitos. Two other tid-bits, you will lose cell phone service south of Indian Key Pass. Turn your phones off, otherwise they will run batteries down searching for a signal. Also, at that time of year, the area will be a mine field of lobster traps.

It's a great trip. Have fun.


----------



## cdsnyder83 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi Gene, I was talking with a guy at my sailing club who is from miami and who has done a lot of boating in southern florida, and he suggested to just drop anchor instead of using transient docks or mooring balls, both of which he said would be expensive at that time of year and hard to come by in the keys. According to him, a boater has the right to drop anchor pretty much anywhere they want as long as it is not prohibited due to navigation or ship lanes. I'm going to look more into this, but it might be my plan for my trip down there.


----------



## handydan (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Transient Docking in the Florida Keys??*

You can dock at Garrison Bight, the city-owned marina in Key West. They have one pier for transients.


----------



## handydan (Aug 24, 2015)

You had better avoid the coral reef. Best to anchor in or near a mooring field unless you are familiar with the area,


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

cdsnyder83 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> This coming winter (Dec 21st to January 11th) I'd like to trailer my sailboat (23' S2 7.0 swing keel) down to the Florida Keys and live on the boat for a 2+ week period of time while doing some cruising around and visiting different areas in the keys.
> 
> ...


Check with these folks in Marathon: Marathon Yacht Club


----------



## roux.gerber (Jan 9, 2012)

Do not miss out on No Name Harbour - just below Miami.
I anchored outside the expensive harbours and used a tender to go in and out.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm looking for places to dock/moor/anchor between Miami and Marathon in mid-October. I'm not a yacht club member, so Marathon YC is out. Other ideas?


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

jsaronson said:


> I'm looking for places to dock/moor/anchor between Miami and Marathon in mid-October. I'm not a yacht club member, so Marathon YC is out. Other ideas?


Tons of good places....check Active Captain....

https://activecaptain.com/index.php


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

CD: Shouldn't your club have a list of clubs with reciprocal privileges? Sounds like a great trip to me, I have enjoyed my visits to the Keys even though they haven't been by sailboat.


----------



## cptjak (Jun 24, 2007)

Bahia Honda State Park is $2:00 a foot per night including 30 amp only power and water, side tie only no slips.
Their is a nice deep boat ramp their but don't even think about leaving your truck and trailer their for storage.
If you stay you get a free bag of ice and coffee or soda daily.
Low tide going into marina 3'6" in the middle of channel 5' on higher tides.


----------

